# Mahlzeit ;)



## Pacman* (13 Sep. 2006)

So nun bin ich auch hier bei euch, da katzun mir das Ganze hier ein wenig Schmackhaft gemacht hat und mir erzählt hat, das ihr eine nette Community seit, dachte ich, ich werde mich euch mal anschließen 

Einige kennen mich evtl. schon von einem anderen Board  und wissen das ich weder leecher, noch fl4m3r (schon wieder Ironie @ fl4m3?? ) bin.

Wenn noch irgendwelche fragen offen sind, kann man sich gerne an mich wenden

MfG Pacman* :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (13 Sep. 2006)

um gottes willen, pacman ist hier 

ja muli jetzt kannst du das board zu machen, ab jetzt gehts berg ab   

nein spaß beiseite, ich freu mich das du meinen tipp wargenommen hast und ich bin mir sicher das du eine bereicherung für das board bist,

ich wünsche dir viel spaß hier, den du auch haben wirst und freue mich auch hier auf deine post´s!

gruß,

katzun


----------



## Pacman* (13 Sep. 2006)

Merci beaucoup monsieur  

Und Bergab wird es sicherlich gehen, weil ich den Traffic in die Knie zwinge


----------



## Pacman* (13 Sep. 2006)

@ RickEee, davon gehe ich mal aus  hab nicht viel zu tun, bin nur ein kleiner Abiturient


----------



## Muli (14 Sep. 2006)

Auch ich danke katzun für die positive Propaganda. Freut mich zu hören, dass es dir hier sehr gut gefällt!
Und dich pacman heisse ich natürlich auch aufs Herzlichste Willkommen! Wünsche dir hier einen angenehmen Aufenthalt und freue mich schon auf deine Beiträge!

Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## spoiler (14 Sep. 2006)

na das hört man doch gern und auch ich sage mal herzlich Willkommen hier


----------



## illidan (15 Sep. 2006)

Hey ho Pacman! Ich heisse dich auch herzlich wilkommen und wünsche dir viel spass beim gucken, posten! 

btw. kannst mir ja mal bei Gelegenheit den Stern neben deinem Namen erklären! 

gruß zer0


----------



## fl4m3 (15 Sep. 2006)

Hiho Pacman 

Na schön das du immer noch die Bedeutung meines Nicks kennst  ;-)
Freu mich das du auch hier bist und wünsche dir bei der super Community hier viel Spass!




Gruss


----------



## Pacman* (15 Sep. 2006)

Hmm... der Stern hat keine besondere Bedeutung. Da ich mal professionell Computer gespielt habe und die Sponsoren(AMD) uns damals vorgaben hinter unserem Nick einen Stern zu machen, hab ich ihn so und weg kommt er auch nicht, da ich mich so an die gute Zeit erinnere


----------



## fl4m3 (15 Sep. 2006)

Was hast du denn für ein Game professionell gespielt?


----------



## Pacman* (17 Sep. 2006)

Counter-Strike bei Team64.AMD in der ESL-Pro Series falls dir das was sagt


----------



## Muli (18 Sep. 2006)

CS 1.6 oder CSS?
ICh habe ja auch beides mal gezockt und ab und zu, wenn ich Zeit habe, dann traue ich mich noch mal als Kanonenfutter auf einen CSS server


----------



## fl4m3 (18 Sep. 2006)

Huii dann bist du ja ein HighSkill0r 
Und ja es sagt mir was da ich sein Beta dabei bin ;-)
Aber habs nie bis in die Pro Series geschaftt :-0
Naja aber ist schon krass ein Kumpel von mir spielt jetzt bei ID und hat wohl sehr viel damit zutun (training etc.)
Jetzt will ich aber auch mal gegen dich spielen xD


----------



## spoiler (18 Sep. 2006)

1.6 zock ich leider nicht aber CS:S bin ich immer dabei  nech?


----------



## fl4m3 (18 Sep. 2006)

nur wegen dir hab ich cs:s angefangen ;-)
Und jetzt ist es schon soweit das ich eas spiele


----------



## spoiler (19 Sep. 2006)

fl4m3 schrieb:


> nur wegen dir hab ich cs:s angefangen ;-)
> Und jetzt ist es schon soweit das ich eas spiele



So ist richtig   bis später...


----------



## Pacman* (19 Sep. 2006)

^^ ich muss vorher noch mal Stark trainieren, hab aufgehört, da hies T64 noch E-Plus  und eas is nicht schwer^^

PS: CS:S stinkt!


----------



## spoiler (19 Sep. 2006)

Pacman* schrieb:


> PS: CS:S stinkt!




BUUUH!!!  ist ansichtssache finde ich. Und ich für meinen Teil steh mehr auf Grafik  also CS:S rocks*


----------



## fl4m3 (19 Sep. 2006)

Ja eas ist auch nicht so schwer aber zock erstmal von beta an cs und steig um auf cs:s die Hitboxes sind so anders und außerdem sind alle moves nicht so einfach zu berechnen....
Awp bei cs... Man nannte ihn auch b4d ;-D
Bei css.... übelster Lowskillor

Naja muss eben jetzt das gleiche bei css durchmachen xD


----------

